# Función sintáctica de 'LE'



## NewdestinyX

En el otro hilo - Función sintáctica de SE -- la cuestión se presentó de un CI con verbos pronominales. Aunque no comparto la posición que 'acercarse' es un verbo pronominal (sino reflexivo) en este hilo os preguntaría ¿qué es la función sintáctica del LE en esta oración y si la oración tiene sentido?

María se le acercó al perro.

Tengo unas cuantas preguntas.
¿Tiene la oración sentido sin el 'le'? 
¿Qué es más común -- con el 'le' o sin él?
¿Qué es la diferencia entre los dos -- con o sin el 'le'?
¿Puede ser, el 'le', un dativo de posesión comunicando que el perro no es de María?
¿Qué es la función sintáctica de 'al perro' -- ¿CI? ¿CR?

Gracias de antemano,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

shoam said:


> *Depende.*
> 
> 
> ¿En España? ¿En Argentina?  ¿En México?



Discúlpeme.. ;-) Donde 'LE' es 'un dativo', sintácticamente, y no un acusativo. Donde le=algo femenino o masculino. Entonces 'en qué parte' no es en cuestión.

¿Verdad?

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> En el otro hilo - Función sintáctica de SE -- la cuestión se presentó de un CI con verbos pronominales. Aunque no comparto la posición que 'acercarse' es un verbo pronominal (sino reflexivo) en este hilo os preguntaría ¿qué es la función sintáctica del LE en esta oración y si la oración tiene sentido?
> 
> María se le acercó al perro.
> 
> Tengo unas cuantas preguntas.
> ¿Tiene la oración sentido sin el 'le'? Sí
> ¿Qué es más común -- con el 'le' o sin él? Sin
> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre los dos -- con o sin el 'le'? Ninguna
> ¿Puede ser, el 'le', un dativo de posesión comunicando que el perro no es de María? No creo
> ¿Qué es la función sintáctica de 'al perro' -- ¿CI? ¿CR? CI, al menos con personas y animales, pero no con cosas:
> 
> _ Voy a acercarme a casa_ --> _Voy a acercármele_
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Grant



Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

San said:


> Saludos.



Pues eso es el problema, San. Si tu oración no se puede convertir en 'acercársele' entonces 'a casa' no es CI - sino CR. 

Y todavía has dicho que 'al perro' con acercar(se) es CI.

Interesante.

¿Puedes ver la contradicción?

¿Qué me falta?

Grant


----------



## San

NewdestinyX said:


> Pues eso es el problema, San. Si tu oración no se puede convertir en 'acercársele' entonces 'a casa' no es CI - sino CR.
> 
> Y todavía has dicho que 'al perro' con acercar(se) es CI.
> 
> Interesante.
> 
> ¿Puedes ver la contradicción?
> 
> ¿Qué me falta?
> 
> Grant



Pero en realidad acercarse a casa y acercársele al perro son verbos distintos. En el primer caso es sinónimo de ir, en el segundo de aproximarse. No se pueden mezclar:

_Voy a aproximarme a casa que me he dejado la cartera_ 
_Voy a ir todo lo que pueda al perro sin que me muerda_ 

Quizás cuando acercársele significa aproximársele sí que se puede usar el pronombre con cosas:

_ Acércate al borde todo lo que puedas_ --> _Acércatele al borde todo lo que puedas._ (No estoy seguro de que esa frase sea imposible)


----------



## NewdestinyX

San said:


> Pero en realidad acercarse a casa y acercársele al perro son verbos distintos. En el primer caso es sinónimo de ir, en el segundo de aproximarse. No se pueden mezclar:
> 
> _Voy a aproximarme a casa que me he dejado la cartera_
> _Voy a ir todo lo que pueda al perro sin que me muerda_
> 
> Quizás cuando acercársele significa aproximársele sí que se puede usar el pronombre con cosas:
> 
> _ Acércate al borde todo lo que puedas_ --> _Acércatele al borde todo lo que puedas._ (No estoy seguro de que esa frase sea imposible)



Gracias -- Estoy casi seguro de que 'le' no se puede usar como pronombre redundante para una destino. "A" es la preposición de destino. 

Se ha ido 'con' ella -- -no- Se *le* ha ido 'con' ella. 
(Se) Llevó la caja al aeropuerto. -- nunca- (Se) Le llevó la caja al areopuerto. 

'El areopuerto' y 'ella' con sencillamente objetos de la preposición. Y complementos de régimen sintácticamente. ¿No?
'Con' muestra "cómo"
'A' muestra "dónde".

Con 'acercar(se)', cuando significa 'ir' o 'aproximar(se)' -- con ambos -- hay un 'destino' que se marca con la preposición 'a'. Lo que sigue la preposición 'a' no puede ser un CI. Por eso el 'le' tendría que ser incorrecto.

¿Qué te parece de mi análisis?
Grant


----------



## mhp

Véase además: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=792977


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Véase además: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=792977



So can I infer from reading that thread, Mhp -- that the pull in the Spanish language for the redundant object pronoun would require that if the CR is 'a mí, a ti, etc...' -- the 'me', 'te' etc would be natural though sintactically strange? IO pronouns standing in for CR seems wrong. But the 'a mí' -- even though a destination or circumstantial complement -- would need the redundant pronoun?

So:
Se le acercó a ella.  --- that's correct? Or at least common to the ear?

Grant


----------



## mhp

"Se le acercó a ella" is possible, but I won't call it common. But "a ella se le aceró" is by far more common than "a ella se acercó". Also while "se acercó a casa" is common, "a casa se (le/la) acercó" sounds odd. This is not mathematics where everything has to balance out. Sometimes, "it's just used that way" is the answer.


----------



## EastCoast

¿Tiene la oración sentido sin el 'le'?  Claro
¿Qué es más común -- con el 'le' o sin él? Sin
¿Qué Cuál es la diferencia entre los dos -- con o y sin el 'le'? Ninguna
¿Puede ser, el 'le', un dativo de posesión comunicando que el perro no es de María? No
¿Qué Cuál es la función sintáctica de 'al perro' -- ¿CI? ¿CR? CR


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

Se acercó a la casa > 
Se acerco a ella > 
Se le acercó 

Se acercó a María >
Se acercó a ella 
Se le acercó 

El verbo *acercarse *exige el complemento de régimen (CR) con la preposición a. EL CR se pronominaliza por a + pronombre tónico (p.ej. a ella).

Pero si el CR es una persona también es posible la pronominalización con LE (dativo de dirección = CI). Esto es una excepción de la regla general.

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Se acercó a la casa >
> Se acerco a ella >
> Se le acercó
> 
> Se acercó a María >
> Se acercó a ella
> Se le acercó
> 
> El verbo *acercarse *exige el complemento de régimen (CR) con la preposición a. EL CR se pronominaliza por lo pronominaliza el a + pronombre tónico (p.ej. a ella).
> 
> Pero si el CR es una persona también es posible la pronominalización con LE (dativo de dirección = CI). Esto es una excepción de la regla general.
> 
> Pitt



Gracias, Pitt. Estoy de acuerdo con tus ejemplos de oraciones allí. Pero no puedo coincidir con el último párrafo. Tienes una fuente que lo apoye? En mis estudios, no hay tal cosa -- esto de 'dativo de dirección'. Intrínsicamente -- mover en una dirección exige un CR con la preposición 'a' o 'hacia', etc. 

Me encantaría leer cualquier fuente que poseas que podría apoyar tu posición. A mi ver, los hispanohablantes usan ese 'le' por causa de 'la atracción natural' de 'le redundante' en la presencia de 'a + objeto'. Nunca sucedería con las otras preposiciones: con, en, de, etc.. Pero con 'a' -- me da que es irresistible. 

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias, Pitt. Estoy de acuerdo con tus ejemplos de oraciones allí. Pero no puedo coincidir con el último párrafo. Tienes una fuente que lo apoye? En mis estudios, no hay tal cosa -- esto de 'dativo de dirección'. Intrínsicamente -- mover en una dirección exige un CR con la preposición 'a' o 'hacia', etc.
> 
> Me encantaría leer cualquier fuente que poseas que podría apoyar tu posición. A mi ver, los hispanohablantes usan ese 'le' por causa de 'la atracción natural' de 'le redundante' en la presencia de 'a + objeto'. Nunca sucedería con las otras preposiciones: con, en, de, etc.. Pero con 'a' -- me da que es irresistible.
> 
> Grant


 
Aquí el texto sobre el dativo de dirección:

«*Dativo de dirección*
'Dativo de dirección es uno de los valores semánticos asociados al complemento denominado dativo, o al objeto indirecto, en el sentido más amplio de este término. Se identifica como 'dativo de dirección', también el clítico de dativo (_le_ u otra variante personal), bien el clítico y el sintagma precedido de _a _que lo expande, cuando aparecen con verbos de movimiento, que implican un desplazamiento, y la entidad a la que aluden se interpreta como origen, término u orientación del movimiento. Son, por ejemplo, 'dativos de dirección' los elementos destacados en los enunciados siguientes: «Se _le_ acercó sigilosamente», _«Le_ lancé el balón _al portero__», «Le_ aparté la estufa _al niño__», _«El cofre se _le _vino encima».»
[Alcaraz Varó, Enrique / Martínez Linares, María Antonia: _Diccionario de lingüística moderna_. Barcelona: Editorial Ariel, 1997, p. 158] 

En este contexto dice la _Gramática didáctica del español_ (Leonardo Gómez Torrego), p. 110:

Los pronombres átonos _me, te, le, nos, os, les_ desempeñan con algunos verbos una función próxima a la de complemento circunstancial o a la de complemento de régimen. Ejemplos:

_María se acercó a su padre > María se le acercó._
_Elisa se abrazó a su hermana > Elisa se le abrazó._

Pero si el complemento del verbo no es de persona, no es posible la aparición de estos pronombres. Ejemplos:

Teresa se acercó a su pueblo > *Teresa se le acercó.
Elisa se abrazó a un árbol > *Elisa se le abrazó.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Aquí el texto sobre el dativo de dirección:
> 
> «*Dativo de dirección*
> 'Dativo de dirección es uno de los valores semánticos asociados al complemento denominado dativo, o al objeto indirecto, en el sentido más amplio de este término. Se identifica como 'dativo de dirección', también el clítico de dativo (_le_ u otra variante personal), bien el clítico y el sintagma precedido de _a _que lo expande, cuando aparecen con verbos de movimiento, que implican un desplazamiento, y la entidad a la que aluden se interpreta como origen, término u orientación del movimiento. Son, por ejemplo, 'dativos de dirección' los elementos destacados en los enunciados siguientes: «Se _le_ acercó sigilosamente», _«Le_ lancé el balón _al portero__», «Le_ aparté la estufa _al niño__», _«El cofre se _le _vino encima».»
> [Alcaraz Varó, Enrique / Martínez Linares, María Antonia: _Diccionario de lingüística moderna_. Barcelona: Editorial Ariel, 1997, p. 158]
> 
> En este contexto dice la _Gramática didáctica del español_ (Leonardo Gómez Torrego), p. 110:
> 
> Los pronombres átonos _me, te, le, nos, os, les_ desempeñan con algunos verbos una función próxima a la de complemento circunstancial o a la de complemento de régimen. Ejemplos:
> 
> _María se acercó a su padre > María se le acercó._
> _Elisa se abrazó a su hermana > Elisa se le abrazó._
> 
> Pero si el complemento del verbo no es de persona, no es posible la aparición de estos pronombres. Ejemplos:
> 
> Teresa se acercó a su pueblo > *Teresa se le acercó.
> Elisa se abrazó a un árbol > *Elisa se le abrazó.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Gracias, Pitt. Pero como dice el párrafo primero -- el dativo de dirección es un aspecto 'semántico' y no es un complemento sintáctico. Mantengo que un complemento de régimen sigue el 'a' con un verbo de movimiento.

Y el párrafo segundo prueba que el 'pronombre átono' solo se puede usar con cosas animadas.

Pero el 'le' y el CR, en la misma oración es rara. 

Gracias por tomar el tiempo para escribir tu fuente.

Estoy aprendiendo mucho,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

From the other thread but on this topic:
________________________________________



Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Cosa:
> Él se acerca a Madrid > Él se acerca allí > Él se le acerca.


Estamos de acuerdo.



> Persona o animal personificado:
> Él se acerca a María > Él se le acerca.
> Él se acerca al perro > Él se le acerca.
> 
> Pitt


Coincido en que se usa el 'le' así -- pero -- gramaticalmente: si 'a María y al perro" son los destinos - entonces -- Él se le acerca. = Él se acerca a ella(María), a él (el perro). 

El 'le' no es necesario sintácticamente. 'Le' sí funciona por la mezcla en la mente entre «a + CI» y «a + destino». En la primera el 'a' marca el CI -- y en la segunda el 'a' empieza una frase preposicional con la preposición 'a' la cual marca un destino. Por lo visto se usa el 'le' para reemplazar un 'CR' (como en tu ejemplo) o para referirse a él redundantemente (como en el ejemplo de Ivy), pero no coincidiría con vosotros (a menos que podáis probarlo) en que este uso de 'le' es la norma. Yo creo que es 'colloquial'. Solo se puede reemplazar el objeto de una preposición con otra preposición. 

La ayudé con la tarea = La ayudé con ella. (nunca: Se[le] la ayudé con ella.)
Lo puse en la caja (ya). = Ya lo puse en ella. (nunca: Se[le] lo puse en ella.)
Es igual con 'Madrid o María'
 Él se acerca a María/a Madrid. = Él se acerca a ella.


Si piensas en ello -- lo que sugieres en tu análisis arriba es que, dependiendo de si el objeto es de cosa o de persona -- determina si es CI o CR. Pero no es así. Un CI tiene que ser un 'benefactor de' o 'transeúnte a' la acción del verbo. CR's no lleva tal papel. Madrid, María y el perro no está en ese papel en esas oraciones. Son complementos 'circunstanciales' (de régimen).

Eso es mi análisis.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Él se acerca a Madrid ( CITY, geographical place, inanimated, destination)*
> *Él se acerca al perro ( Perro animated, and possibly HE could bite your hands OFF, hoping that MADRID does not bite) a-personal, are for ANIMATED living beings or PERSONIFICATION of things.*
> 
> Ivy29



A personal is for marking animated direct objects only. NEVER for Indirect Objects. You are wrong. If you believe acercarse there is pronominal then it cannot take a direct object.. AL PERRO can only be understood as a complemento circunstancial/de régimen. No IO.

Whether moving toward the dog or the city of Madrid the 'a' is required as marking destination -- prepositional phrase.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> I agree with Pitt since:
> Él se acerca a Madrid > "a Madrid": just a complement.
> Él se [le] acerca a María / Él se [le] acerca al perro > "María" and "el perro": indirect objects.
> Bye.



Siento discrepar - pero 'acercarse' lleva un complemento de régimen que empieza con 'a'. CI's son benefactores de la acción del verbo. María, el perro y Madrid todos son destinos. 

Estoy de acuerdo que en la mente de un hispanohablante 'a + una persona' parecería, en todos casos, como CI. Pero con verbos de movimiento 'a' marca el destino -- si el destino es una persona, animal o ciudad -- se quedan destinos en realidad - no se convierten, de repente, en CI's - hablando sintácticamente. ¿Pueden? 

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Por lo visto se usa el 'le' para reemplazar un 'CR' (como en tu ejemplo) o para referirse a él redundantemente (como en el ejemplo de Ivy), pero no coincidiría con vosotros (a menos que podáis probarlo) en que este uso de 'le' es la norma. Yo creo que es 'colloquial'. Solo se puede reemplazar el objeto de una preposición con otra preposición.
> 
> La ayudé con la tarea = La ayudé con ella. (nunca: Se[le] la ayudé con ella.)
> Lo puse en la caja (ya). = Ya lo puse en ella. (nunca: Se[le] lo puse en ella.)
> Es igual con 'Madrid o María'
> Él se acerca a María/a Madrid. = Él se acerca a ella.
> 
> 
> Si piensas en ello -- lo que sugieres en tu análisis arriba es que, dependiendo de si el objeto es de cosa o de persona -- determina si es CI o CR. Pero no es así. Un CI tiene que ser un 'benefactor de' o 'transeúnte a' la acción del verbo. CR's no lleva tal papel. Madrid, María y el perro no está en ese papel en esas oraciones.


 
Tienes toda la razón. Siempre se trata de un complemento de régimen (de cosa o de persona). El CR sólo se sustituye por: a + pronombre tónico. Yo también creo que la sustitución por LE (sólo para personas) es un uso colloquial (aceptable), pero no corresponde a la norma.

En resúmen: Todas estas construcciones con un CR son correctas:

CR de persona:
Juan se acercó a María > Juan se acercó a ella.
Me acerqué a José > Me acerqué a él. 

CR de cosa:
Me acerqué a la puerta > Me acerqué a ella.
Me acerqué a la pared > Me acerqué a ella

Creo que en este punto todos estamos de acuerdo. 

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. Siempre se trata de un complemento de régimen (de cosa o de persona). El CR sólo se sustituye por: a + pronombre tónico. Yo también creo que la sustitución por LE (sólo para personas) es un uso colloquial (aceptable), pero no corresponde a la norma.
> 
> En resúmen: Todas estas construcciones con un CR son correctas:
> 
> CR de persona:
> Juan se acercó a María > Juan se acercó a ella.
> Me acerqué a José > Me acerqué a él.
> 
> CR de cosa:
> Me acerqué a la puerta > Me acerqué a ella.
> Me acerqué a la pared > Me acerqué a ella
> 
> Creo que en este punto todos estamos de acuerdo.



Pero en tu último mensaje dijiste esto:


> Él se acerca a María > Él se le acerca.
> Él se acerca al perro > Él se le acerca.


¿Te estás dando cuenta ahora de que ese 'le' no es un uso normativo sino colloquial? Porque ese 'le' no sigue la norma. Tiene que ser, según la norma:
"Él se acerca a María -> Él se acerca *a ella*."

Y estoy casi seguro de que Ivy disiente también y cree que "Él se le acerca al perro" sigue la norma. Y no lo hace. Es aceptable/colloquial -- pero él usa un 'le' que  se refiere redundantemente a un CR lo cual no es normativo.

En casi todas las situaciones -- "Acercar(se) a + cosa/persona" emplea un CR/CP/CC que solo se reemplaza con: "a él/ella/ello/eso". 

Creo que hay una excepción -- en la instancia donde el CR es 'a mí, a ti, a nosotros, a vosotros/ustedes.. Creo que sigue la norma ésta:

Él se me acercó a mí.
Él se te acercó a ti/a vos.
Él se nos acercó a nosotros.
Él se os acercó a vosotros.
Él se les acercó a ustedes.
(Pero en realidad -- no es lógico tratarlas diferentemente -- siguen siendo CR's)

¿Estamos de acuerdo?

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Creo que hay una excepción -- en la instancia donde el CR es 'a mí, a ti, a nosotros, a vosotros/ustedes.. Creo que sigue la norma ésta:
> 
> Él se me acercó a mí.
> Él se te acercó a ti/a vos.
> Él se nos acercó a nosotros.
> Él se os acercó a vosotros.
> Él se les acercó a ustedes.
> (Pero en realidad -- no es lógico tratarlas diferentemente -- siguen siendo CR's)
> 
> ¿Estamos de acuerdo?
> 
> Grant


 
Lo veo así:

Él se acercó *a mí* [CR]. `
Él se *me* acercó. 
Él se *me* acercó *a mí*. 

Creo que *me / me ... a mí* es un uso colloquial (aceptable), pero no corresponde a la norma. 

En este contexto he sacado de internet:

*Acercar* (to move closer):
*Los acerqué* = _I moved them closer_.
*Me acerqué a ellos *= _I approached them_ [_went closer to them_].
*Me les acerqué a ellos: les **is incorrect* because *a ellos* is not an indirect oject [it is the preposition *a* + *ellos*, _to/towards them_.

En el ejemplo *Me acerqué a ellos* el sintagma *a ellos* es un CR.

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> *Me les acerqué a ellos: les **is incorrect* because *a ellos* is not an indirect oject [it is the preposition *a* + *ellos*, _to/towards them_. Y es algo que no decimos, de todos modos.
> 
> 
> 
> Pitt



Es mucho más normal decir:

*1.* _Se acercó a mí/Se acercó a ella
_
que

*2.* _Se me acercó/Se le acercó_


Creo que las frases en *2* se utilizan más en descripciones/relatos para crear misterio, tensión....Así que no seguirán la norma gramática, pero su uso es especialmente escrito, diría yo.


----------



## aztlaniano

"María se le acercó al perro" indica que hay otra persona o cosa, aparte de María y el perro.


----------



## Ynez

aztlaniano said:


> "María se le acercó al perro" indica que hay otra persona o cosa, aparte de María y el perro.



No.

Si quieres decir que María acercó a otra persona al perro, diríamos:

_María la acercó al perro_. (*la* sería otra mujer)
o
_María lo acercó al perro._ (*lo* sería un hombre)

Vaya lío tenemos con María y el perro


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Él se acercó *a mí* [CR]. `
> Él se *me* acercó.
> Él se *me* acercó *a mí*.
> 
> Creo que *me / me ... a mí* es un uso colloquial (aceptable), pero no corresponde a la norma.
> 
> En este contexto he sacado de internet:
> 
> *Acercar* (to move closer):
> *Los acerqué* = _I moved them closer_.
> *Me acerqué a ellos *= _I approached them_ [_went closer to them_].
> *Me les acerqué a ellos: les **is incorrect* because *a ellos* is not an indirect oject [it is the preposition *a* + *ellos*, _to/towards them_.
> 
> En el ejemplo *Me acerqué a ellos* el sintagma *a ellos* es un CR.
> 
> Pitt



Ah -- entonces estamos completamente de acuerdo. El uso del pornombre de CI para referirse redundantemente a un CR parece ser colloquial pero no es la norma.

Y el uso 'propia' sería:
Él se acercó al perro. (sin 'le')

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

Me voy a corregir a mí misma para comentar un uso que sí es muy normal y coloquial con "Se me acercó":

_El otro día se me acercó un hombre y me entró un poco de miedo. Resultó que solo me quería preguntar la hora.

Ayer iba andando por la calle y se me acercó una mujer a pedirme dinero.

_


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Me voy a corregir a mí misma para comentar un uso que sí es muy normal y coloquial con "Se me acercó":
> 
> _El otro día se me acercó un hombre y me entró un poco de miedo. Resultó que solo me quería preguntar la hora.
> 
> Ayer iba andando por la calle y se me acercó una mujer a pedirme dinero.
> 
> _


Gracias Ynez por tu comentario -- pero ¿se podría decir con confianza que una persona para quien la gramática buena es muy importante, preferiría decir: "El otro día un hombre *se acercó a mí,* y..."..?

A tus oidos --- ¿no hay nada extraño usándolo así?

Grant


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias Ynez por tu comentario -- pero ¿se podría decir con confianza que una persona para quien la gramática buena es muy importante, preferiría decir: "El otro día un hombre *se acercó a mí,* y..."..?
> 
> A tus oidos --- ¿no hay nada extraño usándolo así?
> 
> Grant



Yo no me atrevo a decir qué es mejor gramaticalmente o no. Me encanta el lenguaje, pero no soy nada purista, más bien me gusta como un juego a resolver, un puzzle 

Cuando llevas tiempo pensando en ejemplos, se mezcla lo que es con lo que parece que debería ser....las dos frases en cuestión en el contexto que di:

1. _El otro día se acercó un hombre a mí_
y
2. _El otro día se me acercó un hombre_

me parecen muy normales, pero sinceramente creo que yo diría la *2*.

Ten en cuenta que al decir eso no pensamos en "cerca", solo queremos decir _came to me/approached me/addressed me_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Yo no me atrevo a decir qué es mejor gramaticalmente o no. Me encanta el lenguaje, pero no soy nada purista, más bien me gusta como un juego a resolver, un puzzle
> 
> Cuando llevas tiempo pensando en ejemplos, se mezcla lo que es con lo que parece que debería ser....las dos frases en cuestión en el contexto que di:
> 
> 1. _El otro día se acercó un hombre a mí_
> y
> 2. _El otro día se me acercó un hombre_
> 
> me parecen muy normales, pero sinceramente creo que yo diría la *2*.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que al decir eso no pensamos en "cerca", solo queremos decir _came to me/approached me/addressed me_.



Sí -- eso es muy interesante. En la mente hispana, me da que, tal como una carte "le" va a una persona (aunque la letra mueve 'hacia' la persona), el 'destino' con verbos como acercarse, enfrentarse, etc -- parecería funcionar igualmente. 

Una carta mueve hacia su destino --> Le envío una carta a María.
Una persona, se acerca a algo, por mover hacia ello --> Se le acercó al perro.

Totalmente entiendo por qué el hispanohablante trataría las situaciones igualmente cuando en realidad no lo son.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias -- Estoy casi seguro de que 'le' no se puede usar como pronombre redundante para una destino. "A" es la preposición de destino.
> 
> Se ha ido 'con' ella -- -no- Se *le* ha ido 'con' ella.
> (Se) Llevó la caja al aeropuerto. -- nunca- (Se) Le llevó la caja al areopuerto.
> 
> 'El areopuerto' y 'ella' con sencillamente objetos de la preposición. Y complementos de régimen sintácticamente. ¿No?
> 'Con' muestra "cómo"
> 'A' muestra "dónde".
> 
> Con 'acercar(se)', cuando significa 'ir' o 'aproximar(se)' -- con ambos -- hay un 'destino' que se marca con la preposición 'a'. Lo que sigue la preposición 'a' no puede ser un CI. Por eso el 'le' tendría que ser incorrecto.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece de mi análisis?
> Grant


 
Sigues *CONFUNDIENDO* 'destino' con a-personal, el destino es un complemento de régimen ( circunstancial) a Madrid, voy para mi casa, voy a la casa de mis abuelos, de mi novia, voy al restaurante de la esquina, DEBES ENTENDER que RESTAURANTE, CASA, MADRID, don DESTINOS no pueden ser el a- personal por la SIMPLE razón de que son seres inanimados (cosas), perro, María son SERES animados y CI pues es la a-personal ( seres vivientes o cosas PERSONIFICADAS). estos es claro como el día. PERRO y MARÍA IO. 
*Él se acerca a Madrid* = 'a' destino, YOU CANNOT say or state él se lo cerca/él se la acerca, or much less él SE LE ACERCA, the senses are DIFFERENT you cannot MIX such simple things. YOU CANNOT do that, do not waste your TIME.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Sigues *CONFUNDIENDO* 'destino' con a-personal, el destino es un complemento de régimen ( circunstancial) a Madrid, voy para mi casa, voy a la casa de mis abuelos, de mi novia, voy al restaurante de la esquina, DEBES ENTENDER que RESTAURANTE, CASA, MADRID, don DESTINOS no pueden ser el a- personal por la SIMPLE razón de que son seres inanimados (cosas), perro, María son SERES animados y CI pues es la a-personal ( seres vivientes o cosas PERSONIFICADAS). estos es claro como el día. PERRO y MARÍA IO.
> *Él se acerca a Madrid* = 'a' destino, YOU CANNOT say or state él se lo cerca/él se la acerca, or much less él SE LE ACERCA, the senses are DIFFERENT you cannot MIX such simple things. YOU CANNOT do that, do not waste your TIME.
> 
> Ivy29





Ivy29 said:


> *Again you are INVENTING upon NON REAL reasoning*. How come you state that you can put a sentence with *a-personal* and you cannot replace it with its proper non-stressed pronoun or clitic.
> *él se acerca a María*
> *él se acerca a ella*
> *el se le acerca*
> *a*  *ella* se *le *acerca.
> 
> Ivy29



No -- I firmly believe you are alone in your analysis of these things. "A" Personal only marks direct objects. That is one of the most basic understandings of Spanish. "A" personal does not mark indirect object. *"Things"* can be indirect objects as well (not just people or personified) and they are 'all' marked with 'a' as well -- since 'a' is the universal marker for the IO as well. It is 'not called' 'personal a' when it marks an IO. With the verbs 'acercarse' and 'enfrentarse' the complement after 'a' is always a (PO)Prepositional object of circumstance - never an indirect object.

If you wish to disagree prove your point with sources pasted here. All the natives have agreed with me and with Pitt that the 'a' used with 'acercarse' is the proposition 'a' marking a circumstantial complement showing destination. 

It is very important students learn the difference. And what you are saying does not follow any grammar source I have ever read. Please post 'a full paragraph' from a source backing your claims. The use of 'le' as a redundant IO pronoun with acercarse has no grammatical precedent.

And 'personal a' only marks human and personified *direct* objects. Prepositional 'a' marks ALL indirect objects human or things. 

I am not confused, Ivy.
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy,
Read this consulta made with one of the RAE bureaus in Latin America --
______________________________________________________
*»              El verbo acercarse *​*P:* Quisiera saber si ambas interpretaciones como complemento der régimen (CR) o como complemento indirecto (CI) son correctas: Me acerqué a mi madre (CR) > Me acerqué a ella (CR). Me acerqué a mi madre (CI) > Me le (CI) acerqué.  
*R:* Convencionalmente, se dice que son todos complementos de régimen. Hay que tener en cuenta que el complemento de régimen es el básico del verbo. La función de los complementos de régimen *parece idéntica* a la de los objetos directos, indirectos (según que los verbos sean transitivos o intransitivos) o circunstanciales (exigidos por la semántica de algunos verbos, como, por ejemplo «ir»). En el caso que usted plantea, *el complemento de régimen ejerce la función de un circunstancial de destino*. En latín, este complemento de destino se expresa con la preposicón «ad» y un acusativo. Ej.: Ad deos accedere (acercarse a los dioses).
____________________________________________________________________

Los CR's 'parecen' idénticos -- pero no lo son. Y de seguro 'no' es A personal.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ivy,
> Read this consulta made with one of the RAE bureaus in Latin America --
> ______________________________________________________
> *» El verbo acercarse *​*P:* Quisiera saber si ambas interpretaciones como complemento der régimen (CR) o como complemento indirecto (CI) son correctas: Me acerqué a mi madre (CR) > Me acerqué a ella (CR). Me acerqué a mi madre (CI) > Me le (CI) acerqué.
> *R:* Convencionalmente, se dice que son todos complementos de régimen. Hay que tener en cuenta que el complemento de régimen es el básico del verbo. La función de los complementos de régimen *parece idéntica* a la de los objetos directos, indirectos (según que los verbos sean transitivos o intransitivos) o circunstanciales (exigidos por la semántica de algunos verbos, como, por ejemplo «ir»). En el caso que usted plantea, *el complemento de régimen ejerce la función de un circunstancial de destino*. En latín, este complemento de destino se expresa con la preposicón «ad» y un acusativo. Ej.: Ad deos accedere (acercarse a los dioses).
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> Los CR's 'parecen' idénticos -- pero no lo son. Y de seguro 'no' es A personal.


 
Los complementos de régimen circunstanciales se pueden confundir con el a-personal, pues la 'a' es una preposición, pero COMO SIEMPRE confundes la FRECUENCIA del a-pesonal es con seres HUMANOS o cosas PERSONIFICADAS y en mayor PROPORCIÓN con IO, no es para cosas, y además CONFUNDES los usos reflexivos pronominales sin FUNCIÓB NOMINAL *como alejarse, acercarse*, etc.
*Es tan ELEMENTAL TU CONFUSIÓN y CAOS que si TE PEGAS* a que acercarse es TRANSITIVO y a MARÍA ( DO) y  entonces podría sustituirla  por 'LA' *SE LA ACERCA*, no significa lo mismo, y NO SE PUEDE entender su oración original. Te he dado las citas, cómprate los libros que yo tengo y los lees para que la LUZ te llegue a la mente.

Me gustaría leer UN EJEMPLO de cosas como complemento INDIRECTO o piensa que :
*Yo le di un regalo a la puerta es posible* ????

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ivy,
> Read this consulta made with one of the RAE bureaus in Latin America --
> ______________________________________________________
> *» El verbo acercarse *​*P:* Quisiera saber si ambas interpretaciones como complemento der régimen (CR) o como complemento indirecto (CI) son correctas: Me acerqué a mi madre (CR) > Me acerqué a ella (CR). Me acerqué a mi madre (CI) > Me le (CI) acerqué.
> *R:* Convencionalmente, se dice que son todos complementos de régimen. Hay que tener en cuenta que el complemento de régimen es el básico del verbo. La función de los complementos de régimen *parece idéntica* a la de los objetos directos, indirectos (según que los verbos sean transitivos o intransitivos) o circunstanciales (exigidos por la semántica de algunos verbos, como, por ejemplo «ir»). En el caso que usted plantea, *el complemento de régimen ejerce la función de un circunstancial de destino*. En latín, este complemento de destino se expresa con la preposicón «ad» y un acusativo. Ej.: Ad deos accedere (acercarse a los dioses).
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> Los CR's 'parecen' idénticos -- pero no lo son. Y de seguro 'no' es A personal.


 
Confundes y sigues CONFUNDIDO.
Me acerco a mi madre, si a mi madre fuese DO podrías reemplazarla con 'LA' y no lo puedes HACER pues pierde el SENTIDO de la oración original..
ME LA ACERCO es DE SENTIDO diferente y errónea.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Me gustaría leer UN EJEMPLO de cosas como complemento INDIRECTO o piensa que :
> *Yo le di un regalo a la puerta es posible* ????
> 
> Ivy29



(Primero que nada -- Gracias por escribirme en español más, Ivy. Me gustaría discutir estas cosas en el idioma que estamos estudiando.)

Al desafío que planteas allí digo:

¡¡FÁCILMENTE!!
Le envié la caja al aeropuerto.
Le sonrió a la vida.. (Le sonrió él.)
Le di al gobierno un oportunidad muy...
Le sonrió a la muerte porque cerca está...
Le prestó dinero al banco. (Le prestó.)

Hay muchísimos casos donde un CI es de cosa y se marca con la preposición, 'a', si se menciona el objeto.

Es un concepto elemental. Parece que tratas de poner borroso las lineas entre los CI's y CD's. Es una fabricación decir que 'a' personal marca los CI's. ¿Dónde has leído esto? Compártelo con nosotros para que todos podamos aprender. Lo siento mucho, compadre, pero justo no puedo aceptar 'solo' tus palabras en tales temas pues he notado que tan a menudo tienes un único entendimiento sobre lo que lees. Tengo que leerlo para mí mismo. Mis fuentes hacen brillantemente claro el argumento que 'a' personal' es un nombre solo para CDs de seres animados. No es algo que describe ni marca CIs.

LE = a él (persona), a ella (persona), a él (cosa específica), a ella (cosa específica), a ello (cosa no específica), a usted (persona - usanza formal)

He aquí, del DPD, sección 5.2 de pronombres átonos, una citación haciendo claro que según la RAE cosas pueden ser complementos indirectos: Mira:


> *a) * En el caso del *complemento indirecto*, la coaparición del pronombre átono es normalmente opcional y suele ser lo más frecuente, especialmente en la lengua oral: _No (les) da importancia a los problemas;_


Con o sin el "les" -- 'a los problemas' es un CI y claramente lo marca la RAE con 'a' como es el caso con todos los CIs. De seguro no dirías que 'problemas' es ¿¿'un ser animado'?? o ¿¿cosa personificada??

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Confundes y sigues CONFUNDIDO.
> Me acerco a mi madre, si a mi madre fuese DO podrías reemplazarla con 'LA' y no lo puedes HACER pues pierde el SENTIDO de la oración original..
> ME LA ACERCO es DE SENTIDO diferente y errónea.
> 
> Ivy29



Jamás he dicho que 'se la acerca' o 'me la acerco' es aceptable. Me la acerco.....¿¿¿??? Y es más -- NUNCA has sido en 'cuestión' y no es una prueba de nuestra sintaxis. ¿Por qué sigues mencionándolo?

El tema de este hilo no tiene nada que ver con la función sintáctica de SE. Para los propósitos de esta discusión estoy adoptando la posición que 'acercarse' es pronominal. Así que porfa ya no menciones 'se' como CD aquí. El tema es cuál tipo de complemento puede llevar 'acercarse'. 

Los libros míos (y muchos nativos aquí) dicen que la norma dice que solo un complemento de régimen/circunstancial y 'no' un CI. Un CI sí se usa pero no sigue la norma. Es un 'error' aceptable.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

La Gramática didáctica del español (Gómez Torrego) (p. 305) dice:

Hay algunos complementos de este tipo que se dejan sustituir por* le, les* cuando poseen el rasgo animado o humano pero no cuando carecen de este rasgo. Ejemplos:

El niño se abrazó *a su padre* > El niño se *le* abrazó.
El niño se abrazó *a un árbol* (no se dice: *El niño se le abrazó)

En el último caso, ya no hay ningún rasgo del complemento indirecto.

Entonces:

Si el CR es una persona este complemento de régimen tiene un *rasgo de* *CI*. Por tanto es posible:

Juan se acercó a María = correcto
Juan se acercó a ella = correcto
Juan se le acercó = aceptable

Pero si el CR es una cosa este complemento de régimen no tiene *ningún **rasgo de CI*. Por tanto sólo es correcto:

Juan se acercó a la puerta 
Juan se acercó a ella 

Pero es incorrecto:
*Juan se le acercó 

Pitt


----------



## carazp

Hola se puede decir 

Maria se acercó al perro (el "le" sobra por completo)
El perro se acercó a María o tambien:el perro se le acercó(si es el perro el que está en movimiento)
Pitt, 

Él se acercó *a mí* [CR]. `
Él se *me* acercó. es correcto aunque no es tan común
Él se *me* acercó *a mí*. incorrecto, sobra el "me"


----------



## mhp

carazp said:


> Él se *me* acercó *a mí*. incorrecto, sobra el "me"


 Como hosec dijo antes: « Sí. No obstante, la duplicación sí es posible (y hasta diría que necesaria) si el grupo "a mí" va en posición inicial: _A mí se me acercaron unos perros._ ».


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> La Gramática didáctica del español (Gómez Torrego) (p. 305) dice:
> 
> Hay algunos complementos de este tipo que se dejan sustituir por* le, les* cuando poseen el rasgo animado o humano pero no cuando carecen de este rasgo. Ejemplos:
> 
> El niño se abrazó *a su padre* > El niño se *le* abrazó.
> El niño se abrazó *a un árbol* (no se dice: *El niño se le abrazó)
> 
> En el último caso, ya no hay ningún rasgo del complemento indirecto.



Eso tiene sentido -- y explica por qué los nativos usarían el 'le' para reemplazar ciertos CRs. Pero nota que Gómez está explicando lo que sucede en la habla de la gente -- es simplemente una descripción y él no está estableciendo 'una norma'. Como has notado -- es 'aceptable' -- este 'le'-- pero es más correcto no usarlo.

Lo que me resulta muy extraño es su uso de "abazarse" como un ejemplo de un verbo que lleva CR. Siempre he creído que lleva CI.. La persona siendo abazada para mí parece ser claramente un CI. Y todavía cuando 'a' empieza un CR, siempre debería referirse a un 'destino'.

¿Entiendes mi confusión, Pitt? La persona que recibe el abazo ("el padre" arriba) parecería ser un CI típico.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Como hosec dijo antes: « Sí. No obstante, la duplicación sí es posible (y hasta diría que necesaria) si el grupo "a mí" va en posición inicial: _A mí se me acercaron unos perros._ ».



Sí, sí -- Justo pensaba lo mismo -- que en ese caso -- CR de persona ante el verbo -- tendría que tener el pronombre redundante con el verbo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt:
Acabo de leer el hilo de 2007: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=382685

"Abrazarse" -el que empezaste. Y Milton Sand ofreció una traducción al inglés de ella que parecía explicar la diferencia entre 'abrazar a alguien' y abrazarse a alguien'. Si su traducción de abrazarse era correcto (aferrarse 'a' = cling 'to') entonces puedo ver cómo 'a' marcaría el 'destino' también en esa situación. Es una acción hecha 'hacia' alguien -- en su dirección. Al principio pensaba de 'abrazarse' como un pasivo = ser abrazado por.. donde la persona después de 'a' sería la persona siendo abrazado. Pero ahora me doy cuenta de que no es así.   Y 'abrazarse' no lleva CI sino CR, tal como 'acercarse' donde 'a' siempre marca el destino.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

En conclusión:

1- Un 'CI' sí se usa y se puede usar para reemplazar un CR que tiene el razgo de un CI, como es el caso con seres animados y cosas personificadas. Pero es más correcto no usarlo así. 

2- Y cuando está presente el CR (de persona) en la oración, usar además el pronombre átono, es superfluo. A menos que -- el CR esté ante el verbo en cual caso se exige que se emplee el pronombre átono.
María se (le) acercó al perro. (El 'le' es superfluo y menos correcto usarlo)
Al perro María se le acercó. (El 'le' es necesario - pero tal oración es rara)

3- 'Acercarse' no lleva CI sino CR en la habla más culta/correcta. Cuando el CR es de ser animado -- Usar con 'acercarse' (o reemplazar el CR con) un pronombre átono no es agramatical -- pero es menos correcto. 

4-Es incorrecto/agramatical para usar el pronombre átono redundante (o para reemplazar el CR con él) cuando el CR es de cosa (ser inanimado).
Nos le acercamos a Madrid.
Nos le acercamos. (le=Madrid) 

¿Qué os parece de mi conclusión?
Grant


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Entro un poco tarde a la discusión, pero esto de "le = CR" me parece interesante.

He visto que hay quienes niegan rotundamente tal posibilidad... Voy a ser rápido porque no tengo mucho tiempo ahora: ¿qué dirían quienes niegan que "le= CR" de estas oraciones?: 

A Juan se *le* ríen en sus barbas / Primero se le acercan, después se *le* alejan.

En ambas, creo que es claro, *le* está sustituyendo a sendos CR. Y no son casos aislados. Los p`ronombres "me, te, le, nos, os, les",. en ocasiones, no son marca de OI, sino de CR. Me parece recordar que ya alguien lo ha intuido perfectamente por ahí arriba (post 15, Newdx))

SAlud


----------



## Pitt

hosec said:


> A Juan se *le* ríen en sus barbas / Primero se le acercan, después se *le* alejan.
> 
> En ambas, creo que es claro, *le* está sustituyendo a sendos CR. Y no son casos aislados. Los pronombres "me, te, le, nos, os, les",. en ocasiones, no son marca de OI, sino de CR.


 
Creo, que ambas formas son posibles:

1. Se ríen de Juan > Se ríen *de él*.
2. A Juan se *le* ríen.

1. Primero se acercan *a él*, después se alejan *de él*.
2. Primero se *le* acercan, despues se *le *alejan.  

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

hosec said:


> Hola:
> 
> Entro un poco tarde a la discusión, pero esto de "le = CR" me parece interesante.
> 
> He visto que hay quienes niegan rotundamente tal posibilidad... Voy a ser rápido porque no tengo mucho tiempo ahora: ¿qué dirían quienes niegan que "le= CR" de estas oraciones?:
> 
> A Juan se *le* ríen en sus barbas / Primero se le acercan, después se *le* alejan.
> 
> En ambas, creo que es claro, *le* está sustituyendo a sendos CR. Y no son casos aislados. Los p`ronombres "me, te, le, nos, os, les",. en ocasiones, no son marca de OI, sino de CR. Me parece recordar que ya alguien lo ha intuido perfectamente por ahí arriba (post 15, Newdx))
> 
> Salud


Gracias, Hosec, por tus comentarios. Siempre es mi intención buscar lo más correcto para expresar una oración. No es una cuestión (en este tema que empecé) de si se usan los pronombres de esta o esa manera en la habla cotidiana. Pero sí me interesa. Los gramáticos más conocidos en la lengua castellana han dicho que los pronombres átonos se usan de cierta manera. Así que es importante enseñar lo más correcto. Es evidente que el usar de 'le/les' para reemplazar un CR no es lo más correcto. SI se usan así -- claramente están reemplazando el CR con los verbos 'acercarse, alejarse, etc' -- eso está claro.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Creo, que ambas formas son posibles:
> 
> 1. Se ríen de Juan > Se ríen *de él*.
> 2. A Juan se *le* ríen.
> 
> 1. Primero se acercan *a él*, después se alejan *de él*.
> 2. Primero se *le* acercan, despues se *le *alejan.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Y eso es posible por 'aquel razgo de un CI' sobre el que escribe Torrego en tu citación hace unos mensajes. ¿Verdad?

Mi problema filosoficamente con tal posición es que -- todos los CIs (pronombres) son 'dativos'.
Pero es muy difícil considerar un reemplazo por un CR en el papel de un dativo. - Quizá alguien me pueda explicarlo.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Mi problema filosoficamente con tal posición es que -- todos los CIs (pronombres) son 'dativos'.
> Pero es muy difícil considerar un reemplazo por un CR en el papel de un dativo. - Quizá alguien me pueda explicarlo.
> 
> Grant


 
Ese LE (como sustitución de un CR) no es un "verdadero" CI, p.ej. no es posible la duplicación *le ... a él*. Por tanto creo que ese LE es llamado "dativo de dirección". Pero sólo es mi teoría.

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Ese LE (como sustitución de un CR) no es un "verdadero" CI, p.ej. no es posible la duplicación *le ... a él*. Por tanto creo que ese LE es llamado "dativo de dirección". Pero sólo es mi teoría.
> 
> Pitt



Ah - tú sí me dijiste sobre el _dativo de dirección_ más temprano. Opino que es una 'creación' para explicar un uso 'deficiente'; una de las diferencias entre un gramático que describe y uno que establece las normas basado en convención e historia.

¿Qué te parece de mi conclusión aquí?

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> (Primero que nada -- Gracias por escribirme en español más, Ivy. Me gustaría discutir estas cosas en el idioma que estamos estudiando.)
> 
> Al desafío que planteas allí digo:
> 
> ¡¡FÁCILMENTE!!
> Le envié la caja al aeropuerto.
> Le sonrió a la vida.. (Le sonrió él.)
> Le di al gobierno un oportunidad muy...
> Le sonrió a la muerte porque cerca está...
> Le prestó dinero al banco. (Le prestó.)
> 
> Hay muchísimos casos donde un CI es de cosa y se marca con la preposición, 'a', si se menciona el objeto.
> 
> Es un concepto elemental. Parece que tratas de poner borroso las lineas entre los CI's y CD's. Es una fabricación decir que 'a' personal marca los CI's. ¿Dónde has leído esto? Compártelo con nosotros para que todos podamos aprender. Lo siento mucho, compadre, pero justo no puedo aceptar 'solo' tus palabras en tales temas pues he notado que tan a menudo tienes un único entendimiento sobre lo que lees. Tengo que leerlo para mí mismo. Mis fuentes hacen brillantemente claro el argumento que 'a' personal' es un nombre solo para CDs de seres animados. No es algo que describe ni marca CIs.
> 
> LE = a él (persona), a ella (persona), a él (cosa específica), a ella (cosa específica), a ello (cosa no específica), a usted (persona - usanza formal)
> 
> He aquí, del DPD, sección 5.2 de pronombres átonos, una citación haciendo claro que según la RAE cosas pueden ser complementos indirectos: Mira:
> Con o sin el "les" -- 'a los problemas' es un CI y claramente lo marca la RAE con 'a' como es el caso con todos los CIs. De seguro no dirías que 'problemas' es ¿¿'un ser animado'?? o ¿¿cosa personificada??
> 
> Grant


 
*La importancia a los PROBLEMAS*  ( esta es una FUNCIÓN animada de los seres que *PIENSAN*, espero que la IMPORTANCIA a los PROBLEMAS *es *una FUNCIÓN DE un *ser pensante* *no de una pared*.I hope so!!!!


Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He aquí, del DPD, sección 5.2 de pronombres átonos, una citación haciendo claro que según la RAE cosas pueden ser complementos indirectos: Mira:
> Con o sin el "les" -- 'a los problemas' es un CI y claramente lo marca la RAE con 'a' como es el caso con todos los CIs. De seguro no dirías que 'problemas' es ¿¿'un ser animado'?? o ¿¿cosa personificada??
> 
> 
> 
> *La importancia a los PROBLEMAS*  ( esta es una FUNCIÓN animada de los seres que *PIENSAN*, espero que la IMPORTANCIA a los PROBLEMAS *es** sea *una FUNCIÓN DE un *ser pensante* *no de una pared*.I hope so!!!!
Click to expand...


¡¡XD!!! Yo suponía que encontrarías una manera para hacer que tu teoría aplique con algo tan 'de cosa' como la palabra 'problemas'. Alucinante.

¿Tienes ideas algunas sobre cualquier de mis otros ejemplos? Por favor, Ivy -- cuelga un párrafo que apoya tu teoría. Las reglas del foro aquí requieren que estemos preparados para apoyar nuestras declaraciones con fuentes, citaciones de las cuales, deberíamos estar dispuesto a colgar en el foro. Si tienes algo para enseñarme -- Soy 'tío listo'. Pero 'a' personal marcando ambos CD's 'y' CI's se oye como un teoría personal y no como algo estándar que dirían los gramáticos.

Es facíl para mí:
"A personal" marca CDs de seres animados y cosas personificadas.
"A preposicional" marca CI's de persona y cosa.
"A preposicional" marca CR's de destino (personas y cosas).

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> ¡¡XD!!! Yo suponía que encontrarías una manera para hacer que tu teoría aplique con algo tan 'de cosa' como la palabra 'problemas'. Eres un maravillo, mi amigo. ¿Tienes ideas algunas sobre cualquier de mis otros ejemplos? Por favor, Ivy -- cuelga un párrafo que apoya tu teoría. Las reglas del foro aquí requieren que estemos preparados para apoyar nuestras declaraciones con fuentes, citaciones de las cuales, deberíamos estar dispuesto a colgar en el foro. Si tienes algo para enseñarme -- Soy 'tío listo'. Pero 'a' personal marcando ambos CD's 'y' CI's se oye como un teoría personal y no como algo estándar que dirían los gramáticos.
> 
> Es facíl para mí:
> "A personal" marca CDs de seres animados y cosas personificadas.
> "A preposicional" marca CI's de persona y cosa.
> "A preposicional" marca CR's de destino (personas y cosas).
> 
> Grant


 
Si tuvieras el LIBRO de NEBRIJA-BELLO 3 tomos, La sintaxis Española de Gili y Gaya  todo sería más fácil.
Permítame PUNTUALIZAR
Los complementos son *una extensión* del SUJETO (el agente) que PRODUCE el complemento directo o INDIRECTO que a su vez es un complemento del verbo transitivo o intransitivo.
El perro comió la carne ( el sujeto PERRO es el actor/agente del verbo comer y carne es el complemento directo, el que mastica es el perro y el que come es el perro, esto es una extensión del sujeto animado perro y anterior a la acción del verbo COMER. Las acciones las ejecuta el SUJETO (agente).
La preposición a-personal es muy distinta a la preposición 'a' de destino, *se acercó al perro* a+el = al Indica la terminación de la acción de acercarse, *acción terminativa (Gili y Gaya * *no de destino (complemento circunstancial) y llamado de régimen, y por ALARCOS : suplemento;  y este receptor de la acción de acercarse es el PERRO CI or IO no es de régimen pues el a-personal se refiere a un* *ser animado Y NO ES PREPOSICIÓN de DESTINO sino terminativa de la acción. También se puede usar la preposición -a-con los pronombre: alguie, nadie,quien, uno, otro, todo, ninguno, cualquiera CUANDO SE  REFIEREN a PERSONAS (Gili y Gaya pág 69).*

*OLVIDA la palabra complemento de régimen para las preposiciones, mejor SUPLEMENTOS de ALARCOS o circunstanciales de NEBRIJA-BELLO. Te estás CONFUNDIENDO mucho. ESCUCHA a ALARCOS =SUPLEMENTO=*

*COMPRA MIS LIBROS y será más fácil todo, tú vas a ESPAÑA, allá son más BARATOS o le pides el favor a tus amigos de MADRID.

Ivy29
*


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> La importancia a los PROBLEMAS[/b] ( esta es una FUNCIÓN animada de los seres que *PIENSAN*, espero que la IMPORTANCIA a los PROBLEMAS *es** sea *una FUNCIÓN DE un *ser pensante* *no de una pared*.I hope so!!!!
> Grant


 
espero ( *con certeza*) pues no TENGO DUDAS de LA VERACIDAD sobre la acción de seres PENSANTES para *calificar* de IMPORTANTES (a) los PROBLEMAS. *ES *UNA FUNCIÓN de un ser PENSANTE, ¿o tu tienes dudas? yo no las tengo.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *La importancia a los PROBLEMAS*  ( esta es una FUNCIÓN animada de los seres que *PIENSAN*, espero que la IMPORTANCIA a los PROBLEMAS *es* *sea *una FUNCIÓN DE un *ser pensante* _*no de una pared*_. I hope so!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> espero ( *con certeza*) pues no TENGO DUDAS de LA VERACIDAD sobre la acción de seres PENSANTES para *calificar* de IMPORTANTES (a) los PROBLEMAS. *ES *UNA FUNCIÓN de un ser PENSANTE, ¿o tu tienes dudas? yo no las tengo.
Click to expand...


Es una cuestión de sintaxis, Ivy. Todos los libros de gramática coinciden en que es agramatical decir «Espero que» + 'es'.... Creo que tu sí conoces bien esto. Por muy _verdad_ que sea o muy _cierto_ que uno esté sobre el contenido de la cláusula subordinada -- «espero que» exige, *sintacticamente*, que se use el subjuntivo en ella.



> La preposición a-personal es muy distinta a la preposición 'a' de destino, *se acercó al perro* a+el = al Indica la terminación de la acción de acercarse, *acción terminativa (Gili y Gaya * *no de destino (complemento circunstancial) y llamado de régimen, y por ALARCOS : suplemento; y este receptor de la acción de acercarse es el PERRO CI or IO no es de régimen pues el a-personal se refiere a un* *ser animado Y NO ES PREPOSICIÓN de DESTINO sino terminativa de la acción. También se puede usar la preposición -a-con los pronombre: alguie, nadie,quien, uno, otro, todo, ninguno, cualquiera CUANDO SE REFIEREN a PERSONAS (Gili y Gaya pág 69).*
> 
> *OLVIDA la palabra complemento de régimen para las preposiciones, mejor SUPLEMENTOS de ALARCOS o circunstanciales de NEBRIJA-BELLO. Te estás CONFUNDIENDO mucho. ESCUCHA a ALARCOS =SUPLEMENTO=*


Si las nombran «suplementos» o complementos de régimen -- el papel que desempeñan ellos es igual. Si no estás dispuesto a colgar ningún párrafo para que yo pueda estudiarlos -- entonces no podría aceptar tu interpretación 'no comprobada'. Todos que disienten con una posición popular en estos hilos; Pitt, Lazarus, Mhp, yo -- todos -- tomamos el tiempo para colgar al menos un párrafo para el foro apoyando aquella posición.

Por cierto no tengo que comprar los volúmenes de NebBello para entender este concepto (aunque me encanta hacerlo pronto). Los libros que ya tengo me dan todo lo que me hace falta.

Gracias por tus comentarios. Pero, la mayoría de las fuentes están de acuerdo en que - 'al perro', con acercarse, no es un CI - es un CR. Pero sí acepto lo que dice Gómez Torrego -- que los CRs de seres animados pueden tener un 'rasgo de CI'. Y por cierto parecen lo mismo - de ahí que la gente los traten igualmente - pero no lo son. Y eso es el argumento - en cuanto a lo más correcto.

Y en ninguna situación es 'al perro', con 'acercarse', usando 'a' personal.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> Ese LE (como sustitución de un CR) no es un "verdadero" CI, p.ej. no es posible la duplicación *le ... a él*. Por tanto creo que ese LE es llamado "dativo de dirección". Pero sólo es mi teoría.
> 
> Pitt


 

No obstante, el "dativo de dirección" no explica todos los casos: ¿dónde está la _direccionalidad_ en "Juan se parece a su madre > Juan se parece a ella > Juan se le parece"?

Y, como ya creo haber dicho en otros casos, ¿el "dativo de dirección" no afecta a los plurales? ¿Por qué es factible "Se le abrazó" y no "*Nos le abrazamos"? 

Me parece que la clave la ha dado NewDX hace ya bastantes posts: son CR asimilados a los CI por la forma del sintagma "A +sustantivo"

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

hosec said:


> No obstante, el "dativo de dirección" no explica todos los casos: ¿dónde está la _direccionalidad_ en "Juan se parece a su madre > Juan se parece a ella > Juan se le parece"?
> 
> Y, como ya creo haber dicho en otros casos, ¿el "dativo de dirección" no afecta a los plurales? ¿Por qué es factible "Se le abrazó" y no "*Nos le abrazamos"?
> 
> Me parece que la clave la ha dado NewDX hace ya bastantes posts: son CR asimilados a los CI por la forma del sintagma "A +sustantivo"
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo también creo que el "dativo de dirección" no explica todos los casos.  En mi opinión también es posible en el uso coloquial *nos le*. Un ejemplo:

El enemigo es como un perro: puede ladrar, pero sólo nos muerde, si *nos le* acercamos. Pero en todo caso es correcto:

El perro sólo nos [CD] muerde si nos acercamos *a él *[CR].

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

hosec said:


> No obstante, el "dativo de dirección" no explica todos los casos: ¿dónde está la _direccionalidad_ en "Juan se parece a su madre > Juan se parece a ella > Juan se le parece"?



De acuerdo.



> Y, como ya creo haber dicho en otros casos, ¿el "dativo de dirección" no afecta a los plurales? ¿Por qué es factible "Se le abrazó" y no "*Nos le abrazamos"?


 Pero esto es otro fenómeno en español -- la substitución de 'le' por 'les'. Es en efecto más correcto decir -- «Nos les abazamos» si «les» = nuestros abuelos.



> Me parece que la clave la ha dado NewDX hace ya bastantes posts: son CR asimilados a los CI por la forma del sintagma "A +sustantivo"
> 
> Saludos.


Es por la semejanza en la mente del hispanoparlante. ¿Verdad?

Chao,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Caballeros:

¿Coincidiríamos en que la sustitución puede funcionar con los otros pronombres átonos también?

María se parece a ti/mi. = María se te/me parece.  ¿¿??

Grant


----------



## hosec

NewdestinyX said:


> Caballeros:
> 
> ¿Coincidiríamos en que la sustitución puede funcionar con los otros pronombres átonos también?  *Especialmente con las formas singulares*
> 
> María se parece a ti/mi. = María se te/me parece. ¿¿??
> 
> Grant


 

No vas a encontrar en un uso estándar del español, al menos en España, una expresión como "nos le" o "nos les". La combinación de los dos pronombres sin que uno sea "se" no es habitual.

Salud.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Caballeros:
> 
> ¿Coincidiríamos en que la sustitución puede funcionar con los otros pronombres átonos también?
> 
> María se parece a ti/mi. = María se te/me parece. ¿¿??
> 
> Grant


 
Lo veo así:

María se parece *a mí*.  
María se *me *parece. 

María se parece *a ti*.  
María se *te* parece. 

La forma *me/te* es gramaticalmente incorrecto, ya que un complemento de régimen no se puede sustituir por un pronombre átono. Pero que yo sepa este uso es aceptable en el habla coloquial. 

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> María se parece *a mí*.
> María se *me *parece.
> 
> María se parece *a ti*.
> María se *te* parece.
> 
> La forma *me/te* es gramaticalmente incorrecto, ya que un complemento de régimen no se puede sustituir por un pronombre átono. Pero que yo sepa este uso es aceptable en el habla coloquial.
> 
> Pitt



Gracias, Pitt. Y estamos de acuerdo en lo de me/te arriba siendo gramaticalmente incorrecto -- pero ¿declararías el uso de 'le' 'incorrecto, tan fuertemente como lo hiciste allí, al reemplazar «a + CR de persona»? Parece que más temprano en el hilo no usaste el  sobre el uso de 'le' en situaciones iguales con «a + CR de persona». Tal vez me equivoque.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

hosec said:


> No vas a encontrar en un uso estándar del español, al menos en España, una expresión como "nos le" o "nos les". La combinación de los dos pronombres sin que uno sea "se" no es habitual.
> 
> Salud.


Así que ¿estás diciendo que cuando el sujeto es - nosotros y vosotros -- y el verbo es pronominal -- los españoles evitan el uso del 'le' reemplazando un CR?

Se le acercó. (al perro) 
Me le acerqué. (al perro) ?
Te le acercaste. (al perro) ?
Se le acercaron. (al perro) ¿Correcto? o ¿Incorrecto? (en España)

Nos le acercamos. (al perro) 
Nos acercamos a él. (al perro) 
Os le acercasteis. (al perro) 
Os acercasteis a él. (al perro) 

¿Así es?
Grant


----------



## hosec

NewdestinyX said:


> Así que ¿estás diciendo que cuando el sujeto es - nosotros y vosotros -- y el verbo es pronominal -- los españoles evitan el uso del 'le' reemplazando un CR?
> 
> Se le acercó. (al perro)
> Me le acerqué. (al perro) ?
> Te le acercaste. (al perro) ?
> Se le acercaron. (al perro) ¿Correcto? o ¿Incorrecto? (en España)
> 
> Nos le acercamos. (al perro)
> Nos acercamos a él. (al perro)
> Os le acercasteis. (al perro)
> Os acercasteis a él. (al perro)
> 
> ¿Así es?
> Grant


 
Podríamos decir que sí, pero, por lo general, si el referente no es humano, se evita la aparición de "le". Sería tal y como tú señalas si en lugar de decir "al perro" estuviéramos diciendo "al hombre", "a mi madre"... 
Intuyes bien que las combinaciones "Me le" y "te le" no son muy habituales.

Salud


----------



## NewdestinyX

hosec said:


> Podríamos decir que sí, pero, por lo general, si el referente no es humano, se evita la aparición de "le". Sería tal y como tú señalas si en lugar de decir "al perro" estuviéramos diciendo "al hombre", "a mi madre"...
> Intuyes bien que las combinaciones "Me le" y "te le" no son muy habituales.
> 
> Salud



Gracias -- así entonces -- 'Se le acercaron' (le=a mi hermana), aunque 'plural', se tolera bien, por el 'se'. 

¿Estamos de acuerdo?
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> «*Esperar*», cuando se confía en la existencia de algo se usa el «indicativo» en el V2.
> «Esperar» cuando se tiene la esperanza (algo no seguro) V2 en subjuntivo)
> "Source": ' El Subjuntivo en Español ' de María Ángeles Sastre, pág. 101.
> Debes comprar este libro de una autora reconocida en el mundo del SUBJUNTIVO.
> Leer y leer bien para entender el «subjuntivo»
> 
> Ivy29



La RAE es la «palabra final» en estos temas -- y dicen que no es posible «Espero que es..». Con respeto a Sra. Sastre, su argumento (y el tuyo) es con la RAE y los millones de personas que nunca dirían algo tan agramatical. _(aunque, como conoces sobre mí, el que los millones lo digan no hace que algo sea correcto)_


----------



## sigjak

*El diccionario de uso del español (María Moliner):
Esperar
1 *tr. *Creer que ÷algo bueno o conveniente que está anunciado o algo que se desea ocurrirá realmente: ‘Espero que *vendrá *puntualmente. Espero que mañana no *lloverá*’.


----------



## NewdestinyX

sigjak said:


> *El diccionario de uso del español (María Moliner):
> Esperar
> 1 *tr. *Creer que ÷algo bueno o conveniente que está anunciado o algo que se desea ocurrirá realmente: ‘Espero que *vendrá *puntualmente. Espero que mañana no *lloverá*’.


Gracias por el recuerdo -- y sabía que se puede usar el futuro de indicativo con «espero que». Pero lo que no es posible gramaticalmente es «Espero que es..» -- el uso de «espero que» + presente de indicativo ni el condicional ni el pretérito ni el imperfecto. Ivy intentó «Espero que es..».

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Así que ¿estás diciendo que cuando el sujeto es - nosotros y vosotros -- y el verbo es pronominal -- los españoles evitan el uso del 'le' reemplazando un CR?
> 
> Se le acercó. (al perro)
> Me le acerqué. (al perro) ?
> Te le acercaste. (al perro) ?
> Se le acercaron. (al perro) ¿Correcto? o ¿Incorrecto? (en España)
> 
> Nos le acercamos. (al perro)
> Nos acercamos a él. (al perro)
> Os le acercasteis. (al perro)
> Os acercasteis a él. (al perro)
> 
> ¿Así es?
> Grant


Nos le acercamos ( al perro) es correcto español.
ustedes se le acercaron (al perro) en COLOMBIA es correctísimo español..
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> En conclusión:
> 
> 1- Un 'CI' sí se usa y se puede usar para reemplazar un CR que tiene el razgo de un CI, como es el caso con seres animados y cosas personificadas. Pero es más correcto no usarlo así.
> 
> 2- Y cuando está presente el CR (de persona) en la oración, usar además el pronombre átono, es superfluo. A menos que -- el CR esté ante el verbo en cual caso se exige que se emplee el pronombre átono.
> María se (le) acercó al perro. (El 'le' es superfluo y menos correcto usarlo)
> Al perro María se le acercó. (El 'le' es necesario - pero tal oración es rara)
> 
> 3- 'Acercarse' no lleva CI sino CR en la habla más culta/correcta. Cuando el CR es de ser animado -- Usar con 'acercarse' (o reemplazar el CR con) un pronombre átono no es agramatical -- pero es menos correcto.
> 
> 4-Es incorrecto/agramatical para usar el pronombre átono redundante (o para reemplazar el CR con él) cuando el CR es de cosa (ser inanimado).
> Nos le acercamos a Madrid.
> Nos le acercamos. (le=Madrid)
> 
> ¿Qué os parece de mi conclusión?
> Grant


Las falacias no pueden contaminar la claridad de la sintáxis y semántica de los verbos en ESPAÑOL.
Complementos de régimen son verbos que exigen *preposiciones* y pueden ser reemplazados ÚNICAMENTE por *PRONOMBRES tónicos* *a él, a ella, a ellos*, *NUNCA por **se,le, les, los las, lo, la.** ( pues dejarían sin sentido la frase u oración.*
*Alarcos los llama suplemento, y otros los encajan dentro de los circunstanciales para evitar CONFUSIONES.*
*María se acercó al perro*
*María se le acercó *
*Al perro se le acercó María. Es imposible ser un complemento de régimen.*

_La conferencia versó *sobre política* sobre ella, pero no sobre ‘la’ _C. de régimen
_Me acuerdo siempre *de mis padres*. _(de ellos) pero JAMÁS de’ los’
_Siempre he confiado *en vosotros*. ( en ustedes) pero jámas en ‘los’) N__o tiene sentido tratar de HACER malabarismos con los complementos de régimen y confundirlos con los argumentales propiamente dichos es una osadía errónea e ilógica e IMPERDONABLE._

_Ivy29_


----------



## hosec

Ivy29 said:


> _N__o tiene sentido tratar de HACER malabarismos con los complementos de régimen y confundirlos con los argumentales propiamente dichos es una osadía errónea e ilógica e IMPERDONABLE._
> 
> _Ivy29_


 
Hola Ivy.

Ante todo, creo que debo decirte que me parece que tendrías que moderar el tono de tu discurso: si no te pierden los argumentos, te pierden las formas. A nadie le hace bien ni levantar la voz ni que se la levanten. Tus argumentos no son más convincentes por decirlos gritando.

Por otra parte, es un hecho constatado que algunos suplementos y ciertos complementos adnominales son susceptibles de ser integrados por "le" (y el resto de los pronombres de su paradigma); valgan sólo dos ejemplos:

El niño se agarró a la pierna *de su padre* (cn) > El niño se *le* agarró a la pierna.

Los niños se suben a las barbas *de ese profesor* (cn) > Los niños se *le* suben a las barbas.

Los alumnos se ríen *de ese maestro* delate de él (supl)>  Se *le* ríen delante de él.

Por otra parte, y en referencia al párrafo que he seleccionado de tu discurso, el _suplemento_ es un _complemento_ _argumental:_ no tiene sentido lo que estás diciendo (como tampoco tienen sentido otras tantas cosas...)

En fin, estoy seguro de que van a quitar este post, pero no te molestes en responder si vas a usar el tono que usas con NewDX.

Un saludo


----------

